
Would you like a Django-like framework for PHP? - PawelDecowski
Whenever I can I write web apps in Python and Django. I find the framework right on the money. Sometimes I don’t have the privilege to choose the programming language, or it simply makes more sense to write in PHP. When that’s the case, I really miss logical framework like Django.<p>I’ve already written some classes that mimic Django’s routing and models. I’m thinking of putting it together into a framework and releasing it open-source. It’s not even close to being a Django clone at this stage. If there’s interest, I will go ahead with the project.<p>Please complete the 1 question survey:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1-2AgimLIzLXE01wy-RtkgsNQRUNcMipbv22foZV44_k&#x2F;viewform<p>Thanks!
======
krapp
Have you tried existing PHP frameworks like Symfony, Laravel or even Slim
Framework? How do you feel your own framework is an improvement on existing
ones?

------
PawelDecowski
Clickable link to the 1 question survey:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-2AgimLIzLXE01wy-
RtkgsNQRUN...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-2AgimLIzLXE01wy-
RtkgsNQRUNcMipbv22foZV44_k/viewform)

------
phantom_oracle
Laravel is somewhat based on Django (at least that is what I recall reading, I
can't seem to find the link to it though)

[http://laravel.com/](http://laravel.com/)

PHP isn't too bad, but then again, I've never written a 100 thousand line app
and tried to manage it too.

If you want to, start building it. People will use it, simply because there
are millions of PHP "developers" out there.

Thing is though, Python is just so much easier to use (and people are
realizing this slowly), so why not just contribute your valuable/limited time
to Django itself?

~~~
timmm
Honest question, what exactly is easier "to use"? Most hosting configs have
php installed, to write a program you just code and save it as a .php,
basically made for Mysql, and you have more documentation online than probably
any other server side language.

~~~
phantom_oracle
The spaghetti in PHP is the problem. If you are writing a small script that
needs to run on the web, PHP is a good way to do it on some cheap shared host.

The problem people who are PHP devs themselves have mentioned is the sheer
difficulty of managing massive amounts of PHP code. It's just hard to read and
follow.

Try reading through the code in a Django app, and it will make sense to you.

I came from a PHP background and I can honestly tell you (with no amount of
sounding like a fanboi) that I think I finally understand the merits of a
well-written language like Python.

~~~
timmm
That makes sense, admittedly I've only had to work with small applications.

------
user3487
I am a huge fan of Django, so of course, but are there any reasons for using
your young untested framework instead of an existing like Laravel or Symfony?

~~~
PawelDecowski
Not in production until it reaches a stable version.

It’ll be open source so I’m hoping others will jump on board and help with
development and bug fixes.

~~~
user3487
That's cool. I still wonder what will be the main difference between
"DjangoPHP" and the other frameworks. Don't they support most of the same
features that Django provides?

~~~
PawelDecowski
Well, you could ask the same about Zend, Laravel or Symphony — what’s
different between them? Even though they support most of the same features,
they’re implemented in unique ways. None of them are like Django, though. I
think it’d be cool to have a Django-like framework for PHP.

~~~
user3487
You're right, I can see that. Would it not be a good idea to create a higher
level framework based on one of the existing ones? With a mature and massively
used core you could focus more on making your framework user [developer]
friendly in the way you think Django gets it right.

I am just thinking out loud. It's a good idea, but I am afraid it could easily
be too much work to reinvent a wheel instead of building the car around a well
tested existing.

~~~
PawelDecowski
I think the core of the framework needs to be written from the ground up. The
core is the basis of Django’s API. Trying to mimic it on another framework’s
core would hinder the development at some point.

------
mahadazad
I would recommend you to check out zend framework 2. Its really a industry
standard framework.

------
sirji
no

~~~
weddpros
no... php? Why use php in 2014?

~~~
Navarr
Because it's gotten better, and it's so quick and easy it's ridiculous.

~~~
deadfall
I have developed for many years in PHP. Yes it is easy, but so is Django and
Python. I just built a proof of concept app with Django because I want to
start moving from PHP on side projects. Coming for no Python background it was
super easy. Although I had to get much help from articles and community
bloggers. I am going to focus on it more.

